# Avatar Exchange



## DnDChick (Jan 22, 2002)

Hey!  Anyone out there interested in setting up a forum or site where members can exchange Avatars?

Just an idea.

For starters, I have a clear non-animated AV of Shrek, perfectly sized at 64x64.  Makes a great Avatar!  Anyone got something to trade for it?  

Ps.  Ogres are like onions!!


----------



## Darkness (Jan 22, 2002)

Interesting idea. Just don't be surprised if you get a lot of Pokémon...


----------



## Superman (Jan 22, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Interesting idea. Just don't be surprised if you get a lot of Pokémon...  *




LOL


----------



## DnDChick (Jan 22, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *Interesting idea. Just don't be surprised if you get a lot of Pokémon...  *




What like there's not enough already?


----------



## Darkness (Jan 22, 2002)

DnDChick said:
			
		

> *
> 
> What like there's not enough already?   *



Absolutely, but you "gotta catch 'em all," right?


----------



## Kesh (Jan 23, 2002)

The trouble is, every forum uses different specs. I've seen 100x100, 75x75, 64x64 and 50x50, with file sizes from 7.5 k to 3 k. Whatver standard you set won't fit most sites, because there's no standard on the sites.


----------



## A2Z (Jan 23, 2002)

Pst! Hey. I'll trade you three pickachus for you're charmeleon.


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 23, 2002)

DnDChick cool Avatar from Knights of the Dinner Table.


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 23, 2002)

A2Z said:
			
		

> *Pst! Hey. I'll trade you three pickachus for you're charmeleon.  *



Umm... Okay I guess it's a fair trade.


----------



## DnDChick (Jan 23, 2002)

A2Z said:
			
		

> *Pst! Hey. I'll trade you three pickachus for you're charmeleon.  *




Heehee...thanks!  I liked my other one too, the "warrior woman" that I was using.  This just seems to fit me so much better.  lol


----------



## Darkness (Jan 23, 2002)

DnDChick said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Heehee...thanks!  I liked my other one too, the "warrior woman" that I was using.  This just seems to fit me so much better.  lol   *



That's a damn dool avatar!  A bit small, though...


----------



## A2Z (Jan 23, 2002)

MythandLore said:
			
		

> *
> Umm... Okay I guess it's a fair trade.
> 
> 
> ...




Awwww! Aren't they cute!.... *Kill them!!* 

Heehee. I think DnDChick quoted the wrong person.  I've noticed this a lot. People are used to the quote button being above the  post and now it's below it. All these new features are confusing!


----------



## DnDChick (Jan 23, 2002)

A2Z said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Heehee. I think DnDChick quoted the wrong person.  I've noticed this a lot. People are used to the quote button being above the  post and now it's below it. All these new features are confusing!  *




D'OH!

Youre right, A2...I did quote the wrong person!  

DM: Ok, Erica...give me a "New Forum Use" check...DC...uhmm...13.

Erica: (grabs up her trusty d20...the die clatters across the table...she reaches for it and nearly knocks over her Dr Pepper and sticks her elbow in the pizza in the process)  Uhh...I got a... (pales) ... a '1.'

DM: (winces) Ouch...you quote the wrong post.  Everyone in the forum is laughing at you now!  You have a -2 embarassment penalty for the next (dice clatter) 3 rounds...


----------



## DnDChick (Jan 23, 2002)

Darkness said:
			
		

> *That's a damn dool avatar!  A bit small, though... *




Yeah I know...I had to reduce it to get the system to accept it.  Anything bigger than this was rejected as being too big.  Its to bad, too, since it lost a some clarity and a lot of detail when I reduced it.

Ah well...I have the original pic I swiped it from if I can ever find a way to get a slightly larger avatar accepted by the system.


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 25, 2002)

*Homebrew Avatars...*

I made a pic for my game character, Krub, when I thought 'Grandpa' was taken from me. Now that I have Grandpa back (thanks PC) and whipped up an avatar for him, someone else can use Krub. He meets the EN Board requirements:









I made the second one for PC when he got my name back, but he got his hands on a cool one already. I thought I'd put it up for show and tell.


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 25, 2002)

*Re: Homebrew Avatars...*



			
				Grandpa said:
			
		

> *I made a pic for my game character, Krub, when I thought 'Grandpa' was taken from me. Now that I have Grandpa back (thanks PC) and whipped up an avatar for him, someone else can use Krub. He meets the EN Board requirements:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow, I like your idea for PC.
Let me play -yoink-
-fiddle-fiddle-fiddle-
How about like this.


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 25, 2002)

I wonder why I keep getting a white sploch artifact?


----------



## Grandpa (Jan 25, 2002)

Hunh, I see it too. What program are you using to make your gifs? I couldn't find a free one with smart enough compression to do more complex animations under 5k (hence the "pause, bump"-style of mine).


----------



## DnDChick (Jan 25, 2002)

*Shrek*

Here is the Shrek avatar I was talking about, if anyone wants it!


----------



## Darraketh (Jan 25, 2002)

MythandLore said:
			
		

> *I wonder why I keep getting a white sploch artifact? *




It looks like a mouse!


----------



## Piratecat (Jan 25, 2002)

Grandpa, that's so cool! When you emailed it to me, I couldn't tell it was animated, and had already gotten a great one. Neato!  I think I'll switch back and forth between yours, Mythandlore's, and my current one.  

Myth, if you beat that "splotch" artifact, lemme know.  Not that it will stop me from using it as well, of course.

Thank you!


----------



## ProfAnime (Jan 26, 2002)

Hey, Myth, you know when I first saw the splotch, I thought that was what you added to it, Piratecat picking something outta his ear.

I will take a look at the pic and see if I can find where it is coming from.


----------



## ProfAnime (Jan 26, 2002)

Ok...I found and got rid of the artifact..lets see if this works well


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 26, 2002)

1eDM said:
			
		

> *Hey, Myth, you know when I first saw the splotch, I thought that was what you added to it, Piratecat picking something outta his ear.
> 
> I will take a look at the pic and see if I can find where it is coming from. *



LOL!
I wish it was picking something out of his ear, that would be really funny.



			
				1eDM said:
			
		

> *Ok...I found and got rid of the artifact..lets see if this works well *



What did you do to get rid of it?


----------



## ProfAnime (Jan 26, 2002)

MythandLore said:
			
		

> *
> What did you do to get rid of it? *




I tossed it into Animation Shop 3, set the background to opaque black so I could see the artifact, and then just erased it on all of the succeeding frames.

Possibly what happened is that if you used layers for the sparkle, that somehow the layer got moved behind the Pkitty, and since it had a transparent background, you did not see it so it just got put into all of the succeeding frames of animation.


----------



## MythandLore (Jan 26, 2002)

1eDM said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I tossed it into Animation Shop 3, set the background to opaque black so I could see the artifact, and then just erased it on all of the succeeding frames.
> 
> Possibly what happened is that if you used layers for the sparkle, that somehow the layer got moved behind the Pkitty, and since it had a transparent background, you did not see it so it just got put into all of the succeeding frames of animation. *



Cool, thanks, good info.


----------



## ProfAnime (Jan 26, 2002)

eh, no problem.  My best bit of advice for working with transparencies is to set the background as opaque as possible while working on it, and then set it transparent right before saving.

Ok...I think I have done enough of my "Computer Geek" role tonight


----------



## Darraketh (Jan 26, 2002)

1eDM said:
			
		

> *Ok...I found and got rid of the artifact..lets see if this works well *




The splotch is still there... only it appears and disappears faster.


----------



## DnDChick (Jan 26, 2002)

Darraketh said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The splotch is still there... only it appears and disappears faster. *




I think thats supposed to be a glint off of his hook...I dont think its the splotch.


----------



## Darraketh (Jan 26, 2002)

Here is where I got my avatar.
JZ Presents: Pardon My Icons


----------

